# Checking the trichomes



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2021)

Got this little lens that fits over my phone camera lens that sorta makes your phone into a cheap microscope. I thought it would be easier than getting a jewelers hoop to see the trichomes up close. Well I need a little practice I think but I think it does seem to work. Maybe better if I would turn my fan off to get rid of a little bud jiggle first. Anyway, my plants are ending their 5th week of flower and was wondering when I would be able to notice a change in them. ILGM site says the seeds I purchased said they had 8-10 week flower stage. Will try to improve the next shot. Anyone have one of these gadgets that could give some tips on getting a good shot?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 27, 2021)

That's a decent shot.  Just starting to witch from clear to cloudy is what it appears to me. Post some more from different parts of the plant when you have time.


----------



## boo (Dec 27, 2021)

I judge the trichs by scoping the buds themselves...depending on what type of high you seek, I prefer all cloudy to mostly amber for my nightime flowers...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 27, 2021)

I agree with boo.  Shot of the bud itself rather than sugar leaf. However you do have the jist of what it is your looking for / at.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 28, 2021)

boo said:


> I judge the trichs by scoping the buds themselves...depending on what type of high you seek, I prefer all cloudy to mostly amber for my nightime flowers...


I should have known to take the bud pic. My eyes are not the greatest and that’s the first place I saw the trichomes. Will try a few more shots in different areas after they wake up and post again. Thanks y’all


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 28, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> That's a decent shot.  Just starting to witch from clear to cloudy is what it appears to me. Post some more from different parts of the plant when you have time.


These are a bit better since I cut off the fan and vent but still will have to control my shaky hand or come up with a tripod idea maybe. I dont know but some seem to be getting white already but I’m not sure exactly what I’m seeing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

Hard to tell but it looks like mostly clear with some cloudy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hard to tell but it looks like mostly clear with some cloudy.


Yes I think so. I was not expecting to see anything great for a couple weeks anyway. Looks like I’m still on track then. May run another picture by y’all when I get closer. Thanx


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

I strive for this


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 28, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I think so. I was not expecting to see anything great for a couple weeks anyway. Looks like I’m still on track then. May run another picture by y’all when I get closer. Thanx


Ya a couple of weeks away for sure, wait for some amber to show up even if your at eight weeks flower time.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I strive for this
> View attachment 284997


Yup, now that's better than sex.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Yup, now that's better than sex.


If over 60 I would agree


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I strive for this
> View attachment 284997


Perfect. That’s just beautiful. I will patiently wait till they are perfectly ripe thanks for posting this pic


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If over 60 I would agree


 Hell three pills and a kick start don't help.


----------



## RadDad (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I strive for this
> View attachment 284997


Its what I shoot for. I like an awake buzz, so I tend to wait till i see cloudy and about 20% amber on sugar leaves. Then I start flushing. Hope I understand completley. I shoot for autos since my grow tent is only 3'x3'x5.5'


----------



## RadDad (Dec 28, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> These are a bit better since I cut off the fan and vent but still will have to control my shaky hand or come up with a tripod idea maybe. I dont know but some seem to be getting white already but I’m not sure exactly what I’m seeing View attachment 284983
> View attachment 284984
> View attachment 284985
> View attachment 284986


Still pretty good shots. I bought a cheap pocket microscope. Does the trick. Also I have a magnifying app on my apple phone that zooms in and take still shots. Similar quality to yours so I say your good.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect. That’s just beautiful. I will patiently wait till they are perfectly ripe thanks for posting this pic


It's hard to wait. At 8 weeks my brain begins playing tricks to talk me into the cut down. 10 weeks more better! 

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It's hard to wait. At 8 weeks my brain begins playing tricks to talk me into the cut down. 10 weeks more better!
> 
> Bubba


My wife was trapped the same way, No amber no cut.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It's hard to wait. At 8 weeks my brain begins playing tricks to talk me into the cut down. 10 weeks more better!
> 
> Bubba


I know it’s worth the wait especially since they have given me no trouble so far (knock on wood…) they are just at 6 weeks flower today so I may be waiting another month.  I’m hoping they will beef up a bit more while I wait. I’ll try to resist my brain talking me into cutting anything down until I see a few ambers.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes it is. Week 6 usually gets interesting, pistols resurge, adding bulk week 7 and 8 great swelling, 9 and 10 for most yield, but trics don't lie.

Sativas need even more weeks!

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 30, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know it’s worth the wait especially since they have given me no trouble so far (knock on wood…) they are just at 6 weeks flower today so I may be waiting another month.  I’m hoping they will beef up a bit more while I wait. I’ll try to resist my brain talking me into cutting anything down until I see a few ambers.


They will beef up a bit more, you came this far hang in there. Good luck.


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Got this little lens that fits over my phone camera lens that sorta makes your phone into a cheap microscope. I thought it would be easier than getting a jewelers hoop to see the trichomes up close. Well I need a little practice I think but I think it does seem to work. Maybe better if I would turn my fan off to get rid of a little bud jiggle first. Anyway, my plants are ending their 5th week of flower and was wondering when I would be able to notice a change in them. ILGM site says the seeds I purchased said they had 8-10 week flower stage. Will try to improve the next shot. Anyone have one of these gadgets that could give some tips on getting a good shot?View attachment 284961


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi
Could you tell me the name of the lens; seems like I need one.
Thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> Hi
> Could you tell me the name of the lens; seems like I need one.
> Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Amazon.com: 60X - 100x Zoom LED Clip-Type Loupe Microscope Jewelry Magnifier Jewelry Magnifier Micro Lens for Universal Mobile Phones : Cell Phones & Accessories
					

Buy 60X - 100x Zoom LED Clip-Type Loupe Microscope Jewelry Magnifier Jewelry Magnifier Micro Lens for Universal Mobile Phones: Cell Phones & Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 18, 2022)

thanks to WH & SG!


----------

